# Fiber on carb cycling?



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

So I'm supposed to be counting fiber on low carb days? That kinda sucks, considering how much fiber I have to eat to get me through the day on low carb days (psyllium husk, wheat bran, veggies). I thought they were free carbs. Can someone clarify?

Peace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 20, 2004)

Free?  Define free.

You ask a complicated and contradictory question here.

Carb cycling as I outline it does not involve counting anything, in its truest form.

I do provide guidelines for Low Carb day.  I generally recommend 1 gram of carb per pound of bodyweight.  That is an approximation, and I always implore people to guestimate that amount -- it is meant to prevent glutony.

Now, that approximation includes TOTAL carbs.  In other words, you don't subtract the fiber in oats, fruit, fiber one, etc.

So when you say "I thought they were free" -- I can only assume you are referring to statements such as this _from other diets._  Like any other "rule" you can not pick and choose the rules.  If you could, I'd be ripped eating as follows:

* All the fat I want (from Atkins).
* Tons of kiddie cereal and High GI carbs (from a CKD refeed).
* All the Carbs I want (from my High Carb days)

Get the point?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

See, those other cases are vastly different from this one, indulging in a crapload of fiber in the form of broccoli or throwing 10 tablespoons of psyllium husk in your oatmeal is not going to cause fat gain in the same sense as indulging in Cap'n' Crunch. It will cause increase water retention and major gastrointestinal discomfort, but other than that there's not really any basis for comparison. Fiber isn't absorbed or digested by the body, so I was assuming that by 1g per pound of body weight, we were to count starch only. Does this mean I have to count all the fiber in veggies as well now? 

Considering I eat 2 to 3 cups of veggies a meal, this would leave me with about half the oats/rice that I've been eating the past two weeks.

Hopefully I haven't sabotaged the diet the past two weeks.

Peace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 20, 2004)

You are overthinking this.  Simplicity is where its at.

Count total carbs when using carb sources from the carb lists I provide.

Don't count fibrious veggies at all.  

Keep perspective, if you want to add some inulin or psylium husk in your shake, go for it.  I just don't want people looking at a can of oatmeal, wondering if soluble fiber is different from insoluable fiber and then wondering what decimal do they need to take pi (3.14...) to, to use the appropriate formula.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 20, 2004)

LMAO
I understand, TP.
Thanks for giving me the simplest cutting diet I've ever used. I hope to be another one of the success stories spawned from the CC diet, and hopefully I'll be so convinced that I'll be using it for bulking and maintenance for the rest of by bodybuilding 'career' as well.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

told ya 

j/k


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> told ya
> 
> j/k


 

LMAO I was waiting for you to say that after reading where this topic came from in another post.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 21, 2004)

What did I miss?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

Nothing really.  I told Premo in another thread to not deduct his fiber and to not count veggies.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 21, 2004)

No one knows this program (except me) better than Jodi.

And I only know it better because its my program, and I can make shit up as I go.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

TP, you wouldn't happen to know if Avant products are available anywhere in Toronto, would you?

Peace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know of any brick and mortar places no.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dude, it's a no-carb day, I don't have the mental clarity to properly process that joke.

Peace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 21, 2004)

What joke?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I don't know of any brick and mortar places no.



He means anywhere but online, meaning any stores or Vit Shops etc...  Just another name for a building.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh. I'm Canadian, I don't get that lingo.

Peace.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Oh. I'm Canadian, I don't get that lingo.



Spoken like a true american.


----------

